# Iron warriors as grey knights?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok this is probably the most insane idea ever but would it be possible to make iron warriors using the new grey knight rules and just say there extra skilled at killing daemons because there job is to hunt down rogue daemons? I mean iron warriors use relativly small detachments to win fight there colour scheme is practically the same and this screams iron warriors!








Reason I don't play the good guys.

Come on that was so hard.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

idk were not really a power weapon kinda people. we perfer to shoot shit from a little farther back. but if you want to i dont see a problem. just dont be one of those guys that has the lamest conversions.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Not that lame is it?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Short answer, no. Long answer, partially. Remember, all GK are psykers and receive implants beyond the normal SM/CSM specific to killing daemons. But I get the impression that you just want the Dreadknight and using the upcoming GK plastic models to convert into IW characters, like several others have said in other threads. Which would be acceptable. In fact I could see people converting the Dreadknight into some form of Uber-Obliterator or a IW Daemon Prince that's a fusion of daemon and machine or just some sinister Chaos walker.



> Not that lame is it?


...That pic is lame.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

hmm. idk what to think of that. oh well if youre going to do it atleast paint it boltgun metal highlighted with chainmail. i dont want to see an ultra shinny IW. oh and for the sakes of all IW players through hazard stripes on their


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Short answer, no. Long answer, partially. Remember, all GK are psykers and receive implants beyond the normal SM/CSM specific to killing daemons. But I get the impression that you just want the Dreadknight and using the upcoming GK plastic models to convert into IW characters, like several others have said in other threads. Which would be acceptable. In fact I could see people converting the Dreadknight into some form of Uber-Obliterator or a IW Daemon Prince that's a fusion of daemon and machine or just some sinister Chaos walker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...That pic is lame.


idk about making a dread knight into a daemon prince. It looks a little oversized. i made a conversion for a IW daemon prince a year ago with sentinel legs and some plastic card and GS. anyways i have a picture somewhere on my harddrive. ill try to find it. i sold it for 90 bucks. unpainted. i couldnt paint very good back then


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I do want to use the models i get and the dreadnight is way to be to be a daemon prince Comparison!


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Daemon Princes come in all shapes and sizes. Who says that they can only be _that_ big?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It couldn't fit on the base.........


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Using the DreadKnight with the Iron Warriors I say,yes.
However I say replace the Nemisis weapons with Power weapons.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, but isn't there a mentioning in the rules where you can use a larger base than the one provided, but never a smaller one? If thats still in effect, I'm failing to see the problem.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Also I really dislike the chaos rules.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I'm sorry, but isn't there a mentioning in the rules where you can use a larger base than the one provided, but never a smaller one? If thats still in effect, I'm failing to see the problem.


I believe so as the Forge World Greater Daemons are much bigger than the GW Greater Daemons and I'm pretty sure that they are allowed. So you could have a DP or GD of that size.



aboytervigon said:


> Also I really dislike the chaos rules.


What exactly do you mean? CSM follow CSM rules. You can't just decide to not follow the rules because you don't like them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im trying to find away around using the chaos codex as its really bad but still have a chaos marine force.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Oh, I don't know about that. Aside from removing some of the special Legion rules, I don't have any complaints against it. But if you want an IW army, you need to use the CSM Codex. Though if you wanted a non-Chaos renegade SM Chapter, like the Soul Drinkers, you could use the SM Codex.

I suppose you could do pre-Heresy IW with the SM Codex as a base, but can't use anything Chaos-based.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

What options does the CSM codex have over GK codex on iron warriors besides being the chaos codex.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> What options does the CSM codex have over GK codex on iron warriors besides being the chaos codex.


What? GK are significantly different from SM and CSM. The GK are the elite, anti-Chaos soldiers of the Imperium. You can't use their rules for a Chaos band like the Iron Warriors.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

C:GK wouldn't make sense for IW. They weren't that good and the special rules wouldn't fit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

grey knights, powerful, small anti psyker/daemon hunting marines counting as siege specialists...nah, I couldn't let that slide, thats like trying to count an apple as an orange.
just sounds like bandwagon jumping to me, like Khorne players going cray over the BA or wolf codex.

if you want a dreadknight count it as a defiler, daemon prince or dreadnought.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

How about Thousand sons?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, thousand sons were powerful psykers, but none of the other special rules would fit. They made the thousand son units like they did for a reason.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Warp spawned antithesis to the grey knights?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That are experts at taking down other daemons?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

There really isn't one. The GK are unique to all the other SM Chapters and Legions in about every possible way. Their recruitment, indoctrination, and training are all quite different and they are the only Chapter that can say that they have _never_ lost a marine to Chaos. There's nothing like them in the Forces of Chaos.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well maybe noise marines, give them halberds for the high I and psycannons and storm bolters as there sonic blasters.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive got it The warp is a gateway to differen't universe right? so my grey knights are from a parallel universe where they are the unholy servants of the overlord of mankind who seeks to destroy the universe and the chaos gods Hsenaals god of life Elgrun god of fertility and healing, Hcteezt God of balance and enrohk god of kindness.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

What in the hell am I looking at. Don't tell me that thing is for real, please.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

By painting the Grey Knights like Iron Warriors, no one will know the difference .


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Please just stop where you are, you're just trying to give you reasons to use Grey knights for Chaos, and in MANY cases just simply doesn't work ruleswise and fluffwise. Everyone is a psyker, has force weapons and has specific rules AGAINST daemons. This throws out Khorne right out the window and a lot of other Chaos Legions.

If you really want to use the Dreadknight so bad modify it properly and use it as a counts as Daemon Prince that is really a Daemon Engine with a marine fused with it.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Grimskul25 said:


> If you really want to use the Dreadknight so bad modify it properly and use it as a counts as Daemon Prince that is really a Daemon Engine with a marine fused with it.


What he said. With a lot of proper Defile bits, please- I can't get over how ludicrously silly that thing looks the way it is now and it needs a good kitbashing.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If you want to use the DK (god alone knows why, it's hideous!) then get the Dex and play GK, you can say they're the happy marines of happy-ville if you want. 
Or, as the others have said, buy a DK and say it's a Daemon Prince or something.
At the end of the day they're your minis, you can say they represent whatever you want them to, even the unholiest of the unholy, Chaos Grey Knights!
You'll have a hard time getting others to go along with it on a fluff basis but it shouldn't stop them playing against you unless they are complete idiots.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I personally think this is an awesome idea. I was thinking about doing Chaos Grey Knights too.

combining 2 awesome things: Grey Knights and Chaos


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> What in the hell am I looking at. Don't tell me that thing is for real, please.


^ This. So, so, so much. If you want an excuse to use the Dreadknight model (Which looks ridiculous to me- I may as well keep using Penitent Engines), then fine,count it as a defiler or Daemon Prince or something. 

What you don't want to do is make up ridiculous, outlandsih fluff that will make everyone give you funny looks when you explain why your Grey Knights have glowing red eyes.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I've worked out what the Dreadknight is for!
What you need is two DK's, a Defiler and a Soul Grinder, when you've got all four you can put them all together like this










Go Go Power Rangers!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

OK im putting my two cents in and I honestly don't care this time what anyone has to say.

Its your money you do what you want with it if you want a DK counts as DP fine.
If you wanna make an army of Iron Warriors that play like GK fine.
Or if you want Chaos GK cool.

The fluff says that is no records show a GK marine turning to chaos. key phrase NO RECORDS SHOW. This can honestly mean 1 of 3 things.

A. It has never happened
B. It can Happen
C. Has happened and the arrogant ass GK decided to cover it up to uphold the purity that they claim to posess.

My point is do whatever you want. I applaud you for tring to be original in world where everyone follows the norm. Daring to do something diffrent is where some of the greatest idea come from.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Ive got it The warp is a gateway to differen't universe right? so my grey knights are from a parallel universe where they are the unholy servants of the overlord of mankind who seeks to destroy the universe and the chaos gods Hsenaals god of life Elgrun god of fertility and healing, Hcteezt God of balance and enrohk god of kindness.


...:shok::shok::shok:Seriously? Are you joking or something? It is one thing to stretch the fluff but this is something else entirely. I'm going ignore this particular post in the thread.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Not that lame is it?


Short answer; Yes.

Long answer; Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.

Always wanted to do one of them.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Short answer; Yes.
> 
> Long answer; Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.
> 
> Always wanted to do one of them.


You're a Zero Punctuation fan too?


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

For fluff you could say that they're not even traitor GK, but a Chaos Space Marine equivalent.
They'd be Chaos's extreme badasses (which they've lacked compared to the imperium).


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

There's times when I applaud people for creatively trying to find a way to incorporate other armies/units/models to their own... and times when it seems like such a lost cause, such a "square peg, fit in the round hole, damn you!" proposition...

This seems like one of those times.

At best, I can feasibly see the "use it as a Daemon Prince" proposition--wanting to convert a model you like to fill a completely different role. But Grey Knights as Iron Warriors, or Chaos Grey Knights when the Codex isn't even out yet... It's just too much, man! :biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Phoebus is right in pure fluff terms, it is an incredible stretch of the imagination to see GK rules used to represent IW, but in pure game mechanics you're still using a game legal army.
If you take your new army to your club or GW to play, anyone you play against is going to raise an eyebrow at what you've come up with. But, in game, you're still fielding a GK army, whatever paintjob you've given them or whatever names they have. 
I I were playing against you I would chalk it up as GK win or loss on my record, if you want to say they're Iron Warriors, feel free.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> You're a Zero Punctuation fan too?


What is this, I don't even...


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> Its your money you do what you want with it if you want a DK counts as DP fine.
> If you wanna make an army of Iron Warriors that play like GK fine.
> Or if you want Chaos GK cool.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this post, it is *your* money *your* time and effort so as long as you are happy with chaos grey knights or what ever you decide on i say go for it, if people give you a hard time or refuse to play you because you have not built an army that works with the 40k fluff then they need to chillax and remember it's just a game the 40k universe is just a story it doesn't really exist, as long as you use a codex either grey knights or chaos it doesn't matter which you are playing legally as pointed out earlier


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Maugoth said:


> I totally agree with this post, it is *your* money *your* time and effort so as long as you are happy with chaos grey knights or what ever you decide on i say go for it, if people give you a hard time or refuse to play you because you have not built an army that works with the 40k fluff then they need to chillax and remember it's just a game the 40k universe is just a story it doesn't really exist, as long as you use a codex either grey knights or chaos it doesn't matter which you are playing legally as pointed out earlier


I agree with all of this except 'chilax' please don't ever use that random collection of letters ever again!


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Sons of Malal/Malice.

Malal/Malice is effectively the anti-chaos god it follows that his followers would be pretty decent anti-chaos fighters. He has very few followers so it is possible that these followers would be quite kickass. 

That's the way I would do it (if I were so inclined, which I'm not as the DK is kinda terrible looking). Simple, effective, fits with the fluff. No need for parallel universes (which are only hinted at) or fallen GK (which are unlikely to be found in chapter strenght) or bizare twists of legionarre abilities (Iron Warriors was a wierd choice).

End of the day. Your money, your stuff, your call. But I would vastly prefer fighting an army with a solid backing in fluff, that's why I play 40k and not chess.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> What is this, I don't even...


A hilarious and sarcastic video game reviewer from Australia. You can watch his videos *here*.

He used what you said earlier in a past review that was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I agree with all of this except 'chilax' please don't ever use that random collection of letters ever again!


Yeah boiii you need to chillax yo init!!!!!!! 

hehe sorry couldn't resist


----------

